# Current and future improvements?



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *dschlei* »_I hope you enjoy the "Treffen" and come back with a lot of newideas and knowledge that you can share with you.


Please feel free to post a list of improvements you would like to see in the current and future Touaregs. I may have some ears at VW Germany. Any reasonable ideas? Please post them.
Here are a few of my own personal ones:
Nav related:
How to swap DVD for CD nav.
Offer full coverage maps (both CD and DVD) as second set.
Resturant POIs on the CD nav.
Ability to change the power split from 50/50 to 35/65.


----------



## martensvwguy (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (spockcat)*

Allow the DVD nav headunit to play CDs, when not in Nav mode.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (martensvwguy)*

Slightly more recline on the rear seats.
More 4wd options, like a winch.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (aircooled)*

Here's one.... get the V6TDI over to the states (someone had to know that was coming from me







)


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (spockcat)*

Bluetooth capacity with Voice recgonization.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (spikeital)*

Really, REALLY tall 6th or even 7th gear for highway fuel economy.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

How about some REAL skid plates (like the ones in Spock's pics) not plastic. Or a full face brush guard.
Heck, how about some low-profile side step bars/rock sliders (not those god-awful nerf bars).
Not to mention some decent door guards that look like they are part of the truck (not the lame after-market ones that stick on with adhesive tape).


_Modified by The Mad Hatter at 4:46 PM 9-3-2005_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (The Mad Hatter)*

Native Bluetooth on the stereo;
An open interface for the steering wheel controls so they can be used to control iPod and the like;
_Real_ support on the base radio for both full RDS and title/artist/song info from CD's;
Oh, and I'd like a heated steering wheel on my V6, thank you (though I suspect this is a VWoA thing more than a design/production issue).


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

...oh, and VW really needs to work with tire manufacturers to get a broader selection of tires available. The OEM supplied tires should be much better than those currently provided - having to replace the tires in the first year or two of ownership (if not less) is really hurting the reputation of this fine vehicle.


----------



## twvw (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (TREGinginCO)*

Ditto the V6 TDI.
How about having the rear headrests telescope into the seatbacks?
Terry 

_Modified by twvw at 7:41 PM 9-3-2005_


_Modified by twvw at 9:28 PM 9-3-2005_


----------



## CaptainT-reg (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (spockcat)*

How about an easy, non-ridiculous way of folding down the rear seats that won't damage the car.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (CaptainT-reg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainT-reg* »_How about an easy, non-ridiculous way of folding down the rear seats that won't damage the car.

I don't find the seat folding process that difficult, but it would be nice if you didn't have to have the front seats moved forward in order to have the rear seats folded. At 6'4", with long legs, my seat is always in the full back position to drive. Can't do this with the rear seat behind me folded.


----------



## ladytregdriver (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (spockcat)*

I would like a transmission that works in unison with the engine each and every time you drive the car.







(yes, mine still hesitates, lunges, jerks, clunks even after all TSBs and reflashes














)

More practical function of the steering wheel controls/integration with the radio...ie...scroll thru presets kind of thing.
Delete the loop that causes the seat belt chime to go on and on....warn a couple of times then shut up







The average person shouldn't have to do "mods" because of this.
A sportier seat....one that cradles your body a little at the shoulders and legs.
A power socket in the overhead console just might be handy.


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (ladytregdriver)*

Rear seat that moves back and forth on rails (like Equninox) to increase legroom when needed.


----------



## 850T5 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (spockcat)*

Manual Transmission for V8 and V10
- allows better control Off-Road
- more fun On-Road (like Cayenne)
- better fuel economy
Rear headrests telescope into the seatbacks (was mentined before)
- better rear view
- no hassel to remove headrest prior folding down rear seat
Bigger bags on the backside of the frontseats
Retractable cargonet build into rearseats (like in a Volvo 850)
Different throttle progression when in low gear (like Hummer) to allow more sensitive Off-Roading
Full spare tire
change orientation of spare tire to allow using inner space without removing tire.
Fully open rear door windows
Pinch protection of rear door windows
Better side-support of front seats (again see Cayenne)
Stronger holding mechanism of doors, current support does not work well if car is not level.
Guess that's it for now.












_Modified by 850T5 at 7:33 AM 9-4-2005_


----------



## d.a. (Feb 27, 2005)

I don't think I've seen these responses yet:
1. DVD for nav in the trunk
2. CD changer front-loads all CDs in-dash (MDX, etc.); CD player plays MP3's and other popular formats off CD
3. Touchscreen for DVD nav
4. 12v plug in center console to power whatever you plug into the aux input
5. DVD player option for the kiddies in the back seat (Pilot, any minivan, etc.)
6. (agree with all on the bluetooth, but i think this is already on the way so I'll ask for a...)
7. Official BT kit from VW for 2005 and early 2006 models
8. (Sorry Spock, but we all can't get to CT): Official keyless start kit
9. More air suspension ride options to compete with RR Sport (they have 7 i think). I'd like to see an even "sportier" sport mode, a setting for rough roads that aren't really "offroad" (potholes, etc.).
10. Put trunk net tie-downs at the outer corners so we can buy a trunk bed liner that catches spills AND have a net (MDX)
11. (Surprised nobody said this yet) Integrated satellite radio option


----------



## Manoover (Dec 31, 2004)

I'll second the motion for a slightly more form-fitting front seat, with *cooling* as well as *heating*. Also, *adaptive cruise control*.
Now for something completely different (VW's stock-in-trade?): build in a Windows CE interface on one of the NAV buttons, and put in a good combo receiver for wireless and 3G-cellular Internet connectivity.


----------



## NMoore (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (850T5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *850T5* »_
Retractable cargonet build into rearseats (like in a Volvo 850)
Different throttle progression when in low gear (like Hummer) to allow more sensitive Off-Roading


It is odd to say the least that the cargo net that scrolls to the ceiling from the cargo cover (under the forward flap) is neither provided nor even available from VW. Available as a Porsche part, presumably, since they share the exact same Audi-type cover.
The throttle actually does already re-map itself in low range, what you might want here is even less "tip-in" down low. I agree.
1.) Another vote that the full size headrests in back should not even exist, three of the newer center one instead. All of mine came out the first day, never to return. 
2.) There should be a comfort menu setting so that the driver's seat and steering wheel never, ever move unless you tell them to. 
3.) For that matter, there should be a user defeat of the entire environment settings system tied to the keys. Or at least change the trigger to hitting the open button two or three times. This system is so irritating we only ever use one key.
4.) VW should drop the mechanism that rotates the driver's seat towards the front as it rises. The engineers obviously wanted the distance to the pedals and wheel to stay the same as the seat rises, pretty antagonizing (for tall me) in the real world.
5.) Lawyer screens.
6.) The lower rear door seals should be on the doors, not the chassis, the way Land Rover does it. If you often buckle children into the rear seat, you know what I mean--the rubber seal tends to retain road gunk, not so much the painted side.
7.) Velvet rear ashtrays? Is there ANY good use for these? At least the stuff you don't bother to put in them won't rattle or buzz, an engineering triumph.


----------



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

1. More lumbar or side support for front seats.
2. Rear fog lights.
Rear view TV that comes up in the Nav display similar to the Lexus.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Bigtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigtop* »_..
Rear view TV that comes up in the Nav display similar to the Lexus.

That's available on the 2006. Search here for backup camera, there are some neat pictures of it.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

iPod Integration with all factory head units.


----------



## NMoore (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (NMoore)*

8.) Sensors for the inclinometer.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (NMoore)*

Have I mentioned the V6TDI???? (at least today)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Have I mentioned the V6TDI???? (at least today)









Yes, and I spent the entire day driving one. Not a V10 but really quite a nice engine anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NMoore (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (d.a.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.a.* »_
9. More air suspension ride options to compete with RR Sport (they have 7 i think). I'd like to see an even "sportier" sport mode, a setting for rough roads that aren't really "offroad" (potholes, etc.).


The Range Rover Sport does not have more suspension controls or modes than a Touareg, they are just laid out differently. The Boulder mode just sets the ride all the way high, drops into low range and locks the diffs--you just use more knobs and controls to do all of that on a Touareg. And you have more direct control.
I have pretty long experience with Land Rover heiroglyphics (derived from a Klingon dialect apparently), and apart from knowing you can hand the keys to someone else and they won't really be able to work the car properly, they are not necessarily superior. Although it is part of the cache of ownership. In this case you are going to have to memorize what each of the pine tree, snowflake, rock, cactus, etc. is actually doing to the car, kind of a PIA.
Only one special ride program--cactus, I think--lets the tires lock a little to push material ahead of them for shorter stops, otherwise there is nothing much new there.
The Sport is a great car all the same, my wife is getting an orange one in a little while.


----------



## d.a. (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Bigtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigtop* »_2. Rear fog lights.


4x4 already noted that the 2006 has a rearview camera, but I don't think anybody added that rear fogs have been in the Euro treg from the beginning (maybe this is what you're referring to). I assume that they were removed because they are illegal in The States.


----------



## d.a. (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (NMoore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NMoore* »_
The Range Rover Sport does not have more suspension controls or modes than a Touareg, they are just laid out differently. The Boulder mode just sets the ride all the way high, drops into low range and locks the diffs--you just use more knobs and controls to do all of that on a Touareg. And you have more direct control.
I have pretty long experience with Land Rover heiroglyphics (derived from a Klingon dialect apparently), and apart from knowing you can hand the keys to someone else and they won't really be able to work the car properly, they are not necessarily superior. Although it is part of the cache of ownership. In this case you are going to have to memorize what each of the pine tree, snowflake, rock, cactus, etc. is actually doing to the car, kind of a PIA.
Only one special ride program--cactus, I think--lets the tires lock a little to push material ahead of them for shorter stops, otherwise there is nothing much new there.
The Sport is a great car all the same, my wife is getting an orange one in a little while.

I didn't actually drive one, I just read that it had 7 different drive modes. I suppose that we have more than 7 when you consider the different ride heights and diff lock options. I was mainly talking about "ON ROAD" modes that today are selectable with the little roller switch. It would seem essentially "free" for VW to add more suspension programs for us to choose from. Right now it's just basically Comfort and Sport (I believe Auto just goes between the two) and i think there could be several levels between comfort and sport and maybe even a slightly lower and firmer sport mode.


----------



## d.a. (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (d.a.)*

Totally forgot one: BETTER CUP HOLDERS!!
My water bottle is always flying out of mine when I corner. They need to be way deeper and the spring-loaded grippers need to be... well... grippier.


----------



## NMoore (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (d.a.)*

There definitely could be more since the Phaeton has four, if I recall correctly. I would personally vote for one based upon the highway ride height, sort of semi-sport. I think it is firm enough on lowered Sport mode now, even over-damped slightly for that higher spring rate.
I am pretty sure auto shock mode is a bit more sophisticated than that, the shock damping is continuously variable in theory. I do not think auto ever goes quite as hard as sport, hard to tell for sure since at that height the spring rate is less, so it would feel softer even if the shocks were set the same.


----------



## NMoore (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (d.a.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.a.* »_Totally forgot one: BETTER CUP HOLDERS!!
My water bottle is always flying out of mine when I corner. They need to be way deeper and the spring-loaded grippers need to be... well... grippier.

With you on the front ones, but if the rears were any stronger I think the bottom of cans would just stay there and the top would tear off in your hand!
You need to find a bottle with a little bit of rim or a bulge near the bottom, helps a lot. The spring thingies are certainly firm enough, I have had them almost spit out hard light containers as they empty.


----------



## StevenSH (Apr 18, 2005)

I would just be happy with a user friendly DVD based navigation system. The present unit sucks big time. My 2000 ML430 had a much better and easier to use system, plus it took you to the exact address, not the general address.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (spockcat)*

heated steering wheel standard.
buttons on the steering wheel that do not peel.
the "delayed introtroduction" crap should stop.


_Modified by ****us at 11:19 PM 9-4-2005_


----------



## AlexNC (Aug 22, 2005)

Lazy lock:
Press and Hold Open: everything opens (door locks, windows and sunroof)
Press and Hold Close: quite amazingly, everything closes.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (AlexNC)*

It would be nice to be able to jump to the stations on memory using the controls on the steering wheels. Now it just goes to the next station.


----------



## d.a. (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (2YY4U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2YY4U* »_It would be nice to be able to jump to the stations on memory using the controls on the steering wheels. Now it just goes to the next station.

Oh yea, I had totally forgotten about that--it was my first "WTF?" when I got the treg back in early 2004.


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (spockcat)*

A hatch close assist that's more like on the Mercedes. I have to slam my hatch before it actually "assists" me. On the Mercedes, gently push the hatch one click and it does the rest.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

Remote keyfob closing all windows...sunroof.
Rear windows closing down better/lower.
Rear seats slightly back and reclineable.
Aux RCA input on dash or below for MP3/other player.
12V out at center top for radar datector hardwire.
Cell phone outside antenna with wire to dash glovebox, near where a Kuda phone base mounts.
Launch Hybrid sooner....and a BioDiesel capable model.
One Jutta or leibling with each Egg.








Danke!
Cy


----------



## IWantToLoveMyEgg (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (spockcat)*

All of my gripes and wants have already been said... But I think it's important to mention that the competitors have a lot of the features the Touareg is missing or were poorly implemented. 
The 'egg is definitely closest to the complete package, it's just that some of the competitors are the best for a given category. If you're listening VW, buy, rent, or lease one of each of these cars and take a look at the following:
1) Acura -- MDX -- Take a look at the voice activated NAV system 
2) MB -- ML -- Check out the 7-speed transmission with TALL "overdrive" gearing for better mileage
3) Cayenne (should be able to get one of these, I hope ;-P) -- better on-road handling and rear-biased power split
4) BMW -- X5 -- Nice interior materials, soft plastics the whole way around
And finally, last, but definitely not least...
5) Lexus -- Any Model - dealer service. Going to the dealer can be quite painful with a VW. You shouldn't have to shop around for a dealer to service your car. This is something I've experienced personally and seen posted on this forum time and time again. Get a Lexus and take it in for service.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (IWantToLoveMyEgg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IWantToLoveMyEgg* »_All of my gripes and wants have already been said... But I think it's important to mention that the competitors have a lot of the features the Touareg is missing or were poorly implemented. 
The 'egg is definitely closest to the complete package, it's just that some of the competitors are the best for a given category. If you're listening VW, buy, rent, or lease one of each of these cars and take a look at the following:
1) Acura -- MDX -- Take a look at the voice activated NAV system 
2) MB -- ML -- Check out the 7-speed transmission with TALL "overdrive" gearing for better mileage
3) Cayenne (should be able to get one of these, I hope ;-P) -- better on-road handling and rear-biased power split
4) BMW -- X5 -- Nice interior materials, soft plastics the whole way around
And finally, last, but definitely not least...
5) Lexus -- Any Model - dealer service. Going to the dealer can be quite painful with a VW. You shouldn't have to shop around for a dealer to service your car. This is something I've experienced personally and seen posted on this forum time and time again. Get a Lexus and take it in for service.


all good but... you are the first person on this board to prefer the X5 interior over the T-reg. i do not get it. the bmw plastic and dash are cheaper and not nearly as nice looking.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

I'd just be happy if they (VW) would eat the scheduled maintenance cost up to 50,000 miles, like some other high-end dealers do.


----------



## AlexNC (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (The Mad Hatter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Mad Hatter* »_I'd just be happy if they (VW) would eat the scheduled maintenance cost up to 50,000 miles, like some other high-end dealers do.


The customer pays for everything. With any car. It's either upfront in the purchase price, or little by little every 10k miles or so.
I agree that it makes more sense to have it upfront as it is easier to budget.
Alex


----------



## dschlei (Nov 9, 2004)

Reprogram MFI so DRL's can be turned off (as in the Euro setting), so we that have no access to a VAG Com can also decidewhether to use them or not.
Provide start button with all KESSY vehicles.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

Better Cup Holders
Better downshift program, esp. in Sport Mode
Ability to engage lockers w/o being in LOW
Stabilizer Bar Disconnect
Independant Dampening Control
Winch
Solar Sunroof/Exhaust (big win in Florida)
Remote Rear Hatch Open/Close
Remote Window Open/Close
Keyless Start Option (factory)
Shift Paddles Option (factory)


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (spockcat)*

How about the option to buy without a low range transfer case for those of us not interested in hard off roading. Less weight, less trouble, less cost.


----------



## NMoore (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (Jeff from Mass)*

That is the new Audi one, Jeff.


----------



## IWantToLoveMyEgg (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_
all good but... you are the first person on this board to prefer the X5 interior over the T-reg. i do not get it. the bmw plastic and dash are cheaper and not nearly as nice looking.

Actually, I don't prefer the BMW interior as a whole, they just use nicer materials in some parts. Take a look at the plastics alongside the transmission housing in the interior of Touareg and for that matter anywhere below the "beltline" point on the dash. They look nice, but they're hard plastics. I don't know if that was done for longevity purposes or for cost savings, but in my opinion, it's for the latter. Also, the leather in the '04s is a little hard and cheap feeling. The BMW leather is much nicer. I've heard people on this board say that the newer 'egg leathers are softer, but I haven't seen it for myself, yet. The Touareg's wood and aluminum are first rate.
The 'egg's interior in terms of fit and design is absolutely the best in the biz, they just could've done a little more on some of the materials. Admittedly, a very, very small gripe (even nitpicking), but I think they could've done a little more.


----------



## flyboy104g (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (IWantToLoveMyEgg)*

Maybe the heated exterior mirrors and the heated seats could be on a 'timer'. Especially the seats.
Introduce the European style mirror glass so that there are no 'dead angles'
Introduce a dealer installable 'upgrade kit' for the reverse camera.
Bring the V6TDI to America.
Introduce a rear sun shade for the rear (tail) window (even if it is only mechanical)
Solar Sun Roof (as mentioned previously)
Name Mr Spock as our ambassador to VWoA/VWAG








Thank You


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (flyboy104g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flyboy104g* »_
Name Mr Spock as our ambassador to VWoA/VWAG








Thank You

Does this job come with a well guarded mansion in Wolfsburg?


----------



## flyboy104g (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (spockcat)*

Yes of course and a W12 Touareg as a Company Car. Not to mention first class health care, life insurance and pension.
A chauffeur would be included in the package but I am sure that you would much rather drive yourself (true to the motto of VW: On the Road of Life...)








At age 54 however you will be asked to retire (with full benefits and pay)










_Modified by flyboy104g at 2:25 PM 9-6-2005_


----------



## 72mako (Jan 7, 2005)

I know they've been said before, but:
V6TDI to the States
Solar Sunroof
No facelift until I get my V6TDI








nick


----------



## TouaRhodesian (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
I don't find the seat folding process that difficult, but it would be nice if you didn't have to have the front seats moved forward in order to have the rear seats folded. At 6'4", with long legs, my seat is always in the full back position to drive. Can't do this with the rear seat behind me folded.

Here, here!!! Also, solve the child seat issues, including a center rear-facing position that doesn't require moving the seat(s) forward, and add an anchor point in front of (or under) the back seat for the child seat tether.


----------



## SSP (Feb 9, 2005)

Solar Sunroof.


----------



## 2t's (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (spockcat)*

Remote Start
Improved Alarm
Timer on Heated mirrors or symbol in dash
Remove death ..


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (2t's)*

Here are the things that I see:
1. Improved Location of memory seat buttons.
2. Included scheduled Maintenence
3. Power Rear Hatch
4. Possible 7th Gear for better MPG
5. Indicator light showing heated steering wheel is turned on
6. Better service at dealerships (See Lexus)
7. Touch Screen Navigation - (See Lexus)
8. V6 TDI
9. XM or Sirius
10. Power Sun Shades for all rear windows - (other than rear doors, those can stay manual)


_Modified by ryangambrill at 5:49 AM 9-7-2005_


----------



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (IWantToLoveMyEgg)*

I personally like the 50/50 distribution over the Cayenne's rear bias. I like the Touareg's offroad bias and that is why I bought it, otherwise I would have bought the Cayenne or an X5. If you have not gone off-road, just to let you know, this vehicle rocks, it is better that nearly every other vehicle on the market. Many owners do not realise this


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (spockcat)*

And a liebling fraulein!








Cy


----------



## Treg_John (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (cybulman)*

Duplicate post... Removed by author


_Modified by Treg_John at 6:21 PM 10-5-2005_


----------



## youngjh (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (spockcat)*

1. Talller 6th or overdrive to get the RPM down at speed.
2. Deeper front cup holders so a hand is not required to hold the contents around every corner.
3. A cup holder or holders in the rear of the center console. The rear arm rest is too far back to place an empty in while driving.
4. All windows and roof open from the remote, (either by holding a button or pressing multiple times, etc.).
5. Powered USB connection with real functionality to master an MP3 player and display its contents in the MFI and/or head unit, (track name, composer, album, etc.).


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (youngjh)*

Protect the switches on the console by the cup holder from liquid spills. Make them water tight...


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (****us)*

adding to my original comments...
increase the side support on the front seats.
offer larger OEM wheels in the US as a factory option. if a spare wheel of a larger diameter cannot be fitted into the trunk, offer a repair kit or some such thing instead. the larger diameter wheel option may include a different front-rear axes power split and may delete the low range.


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (****us)*

Third row seating.


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (Mehr_PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mehr_PSI* »_Third row seating.

q7


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

Full size spare
Improved center console/arm rest
Turbo v8 option!!
Integrated Trailer Brake (Like the ford trucks)


_Modified by tbroadbent at 11:01 AM 8-23-2006_


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (Ross06TouaregV8)*

I like the look of the VW better.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (Mehr_PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mehr_PSI* »_Third row seating.

I understand - and I have checked out the Q7 as well. All of those 3rd row seating options, like on the BMW or Merzedes and including the Q7, are pretty much worthless.
Here is why:
- not comfortable for adults
- you have to pretty much climb over the second seat row to get to the third seat row and hence got constantly the shoes on your second seat row
- takes away substential space if you want to build it right like in the Q7
That option is good for the time you have a child between the age of 3 and 7, in other words, for the age when the kid can climb back over the 2nd seat to the 3rd row seating and is still small enough to not have to complain about space. Then still, you will always see the dirty shoes on that second seath row. 
The market for the Touareg is not extremly big and gets really small when you put a filter with families with children of that age group on there. So IMHO, I would not want a third seat row in that car. If you have a demand to haul more than 4 adults, get a VW Minivan or other bigger size vehicle like the Suburban. 
Now, if you said that you like the Sharan or the Touran, and did not understand why VW would not sell those vehicles in the US, then I could understand.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (wkaml)*

Well said.
I'll also add that the 3rd row seating in the Q7 is miserably small and very cramped. It would only be good for around town trips, not road trips. If you need to use the spare tire, there is ZERO room behind the third row seating position for the flat tire your just replaced. It won't fit at all.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

PLEASE no 3rd row seating. Get one of the big american cars if you want that or a VAN.


----------



## touaregbails (Apr 21, 2006)

Auto Box that doesn't have so much slip in the torque converter. Down change and gear hold at all RPM. Better steering ratio "more direct" . Better sound system, iPod connect,pre wired for Mobile Phone etc. 
Loose the 19 inch Rims for v10, 18 OR 20 for better off road tyre selection.
Some decent accessories such as AL sump guard, winch and Driving light fixtures that work with park assist.


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (d.a.)*

Power telescopic steering wheel with memory, tied into memory seat setting of course... 
No more orange reflectors in the front bumper


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (nsho13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsho13* »_Power telescopic steering wheel with memory, tied into memory seat setting of course...

The 2004-2006 V8 and V10 has this. It is part of the convenience package. I suspect you can now get this on the newly optioned 2006 V6's


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbroadbent* »_PLEASE no 3rd row seating. Get one of the big american cars if you want that or a VAN.

I do not want a big american car or van.


----------



## mattnrsa (Oct 27, 2005)

Bluetooth!


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*I would like these improvements...*

1/
Add Circulation/AutoCirculation buttons to the steering wheel
2/
I like how the central panel looks like, but somehow this is not enough clear to find the right button when driving. I don't have navigation, just the standard Euro CD radio player. i would strongly suggest to make the central panel more visually separated into logical units like radio, clima, seats, etc to enable easier navigation. Otherwise it draws my attention more than I think is acceptable.


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (d.a.)*

Cupholders: Actually, one of my prongs had fallen in to the console, and my dealer gave me a newer design cup holder under warrantly, which eliminarted the need for that clumsy cupholder enhancement that they were handing out last year. The new design, which fit into the 2004 console, is shaped a little differently, possibly slightly deeper, but most importantly, the prongs are grippier and more strongly sprung.


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (archrenov8)*

1. Lower the position of the outside mirrors, so as not to create such a blind spot when cornering.
2. An option for a road package, where the components are much lighter, with less friction, for those of us that want the spacial advantages and versatility of the Treg without paying a penalty of horrible mileage due to the off-road-worthiness.
3. Easy conversion of the rear seats is a muyst.


----------



## goodkup27 (Sep 18, 2006)

bigger light for the back trunk new seat with sport design










_Modified by goodkup27 at 12:12 AM 10-27-2006_


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

The side-view mirror housings are too deep - at least along the outer edge. When angling the side-view mirrors, the edge of the housing blocks the view past a certain point (long before the point at which the mirror stops moving). The result is a more restricted view behind and to the side.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (leebo)*

Ability to interact and display MFI pages, like MPG averages, when engaged in low range gearing.
Also give us the ability to display the outdoor tempature when engaged in low range gearing. Useful when on top of a mountain at 13,000 ft.


----------



## JohnKK (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Current and future improvements? diy improvements*

Smaller oil drain plugs.
Brake wear sensors that don't break when you want to transfer them to new pads.
No 5.5mm hex heads on bolts(pollen filter cover). Pick either 5 or 6mm so common nut drivers will work.
No lifetime fill nonsense on tranny. 
Better english translations on warning indicators eg say "flat tire" instead of "defective wheel on board", "suspension" instead of "running gear" 
Street names on nav maps, 
Knowledgable customer care reps eg who don't think you want a new warning bulb installed if you are getting an intermittent fault signal. Don't have the first question they ask be, "Have you had your oil changed at the dealer?"
Enthusiasts who like to do alot of their own work can sell many cars, so don't piss us off.


----------



## mech888 (Oct 1, 2006)

The only thing I suggest is adding a real time MPH counter in the mfi like the cayennes.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Current and future improvements? (spockcat)*

It has been said before but SERVICE SERVICE SERVICE. VW could have and still should do a much better job in all aspects of this area.
Link the clock to the GPS so it is always accurate.
Don't sell or force an option like OnStar unless you plan to provide a robust long-term solution.


----------



## james18322 (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

Have you guys even tried sitting in a Q7 ? I am a T owner and the T reg have just ok seats.
The Q7 is definitely slightly better IMO although weaker in off road part


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

Trim packages to replace the wood available in the US:
- Carbon fiber
- Brushed aluminum
- Ebony
Bring back Nappa Leather!
Improved cruise control (I'm envious when i drive a loaner Passat!)
"Wallet" key fob for keyless entry, keyless start
Some new exterior colors
Headrests that don't have to be removed to fold down the seats
"perspective view" nav with street names
Allow mute on nav directions!!!!!



_Modified by pfb2 at 5:15 PM 10-28-2006_


----------



## vwincident (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: (pfb2)*

If this hasn't been mentioned: 
2 Zone Climatronic have the Left and Right fans work independently.
Saw a recent post concerning this issue were the fans do not work independently and thought this would be a good idea.
Also, Have all window controls on the passenger side just like the on the driver side.


----------

